# Levels!



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

I need to get a couple of levels for carpentry and cabinetmaking, I am looking getting some Johnson 524 and 548 Mahogany Levels Made in USA or the Stabila Box Beam Level set 16'' and 48'' I am wondering which is better?


----------



## BentheViking (May 19, 2011)

Stabilas are super nice, but whenever I was installing cabinets I found that a 72" was usually good enough, but sometimes it was a little too short. It think that 48" would have been too short many times.


----------



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

I learn carpentry from a old school guy and all we used was a 24'' and 48'' levels.


----------



## jack1 (May 17, 2007)

Remember, no matter what else you get, it's always a good idea to have a big "Johnson"...

Jack

;0)


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

I use a 78" level lots when milling boards. It is a great straightedge
and comes in handy for hanging doors as well.

I have an Empire and a Kapro and have no complaints about either.

In carpentry a 12" and a 48" are additionally useful to have. Again,
I have Empire and Kapro in shorter levels as well with no 
complaints about either brand.


----------



## Roz (Jan 13, 2008)

Great! big Johnson jokes are back FINALLY! I can get out my old t-shirts.
I have a few old Stanley levels I like becasue they are old but I use a 3 foot Johnson for most of my in shop work.


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

Gary Katz wrote an excellent article on levels CJIII. Stabila's seem to be the gold standard.

http://www.garymkatz.com/ToolReviews/Festool_4-ft.level.html


----------



## kizerpea (Dec 2, 2011)

I have a couple of 24.s an a mahogany 48 i bought from lowes way back when..be sure to pick up a plastic sleeve to store your wood level in….i got mine from ace hardware..


----------



## BillWhite (Jul 23, 2007)

I have a 48" mahogany J'son level that is a treasure, but that puppy is heavy.
For cab install jobs I'd go with a less expensive alloy model.
Bill


----------



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

I think I might just get the Stabila 16'' and 48'' level set from Amazon for $120.


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

Lighter weight alloy levels can be handled from one end
with one hand. Heavy wood levels are much more awkward
in this common situation.


----------



## Doss (Mar 14, 2012)

I like the Stabilas as well.

I have a 96", 72", 3 48", 24", and few 16". They are dead simple to read in many orientations and feel solid and well-built.

I had a few laser levels (Bosch GLL2-50, CST, and the Dewalt) and while they were awesome for leveling something like a house or an entire room (or anything where you were not only leveling but aligning too), they were terrible outside in daylight or any really bright room.


----------



## devann (Jan 11, 2011)

I have bought many a level over the years. I used to buy the cast aluminum Sands. But like many spirit levels they can lose their accuracy if handled roughly or dropped. Nearly twenty years ago I purchased a pair of Master Levels. They are similar to the Stabila levels in construction and price. What makes them unique is the level can be reset with a screwdriver. The plumb vials have a worm gear and the level vial is spring loaded. They appear to be the last spirit levels I'll ever have to buy. I couldn't be happier with them.

For setting cabinets you really should look into one of the cross line lasers available. I have a Stanley and am quite pleased with it. They are only good indoors, but you get a laser "chalkline". With a cheap camera tripod, cabinet setting has never been easier. The laser level will pay for itself rather quickly. I'm sure that you'll find many other uses for it too.

Here's a review I did for the Stanley:http://lumberjocks.com/reviews/product/2195

And for general carpentry here is my favorite spirit level. A real time saver, the length can be adjusted from 5' to 13' 10" 
http://lumberjocks.com/reviews/product/1984


----------



## devann (Jan 11, 2011)

CJ, I checked online about the Master Level brand spirit levels that I mentioned above and can only find used ones. And to top that, they want as much or more for a used one as I paid new ones. I know, I purchased mine around 1990, but I had no idea that one would cost so much now.

The other spirit level I mention, the expandable kind are made by Plumb It co. out of Arizona. They make a variety of sizes and can be seen here. http://plumb-it.com/ . As far as price increases for the Plumb-It level. I paid around $180 for a five foot model in the mid 1990s and see them going for around $270 now.


----------



## oldworld124 (Mar 2, 2008)

I have many different levels. My best is called a Levelution system. It consists of 3 levels. two 2' and one 4' . They have positive interlocking tongues and slots on the ends and will give you 2', 4',6' and 8' lengths when combined.
I think the company went out of business so one would have to find a good used system. They come with a plumb bob and line and a heavy duty carrying storage case.


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

http://www.buildeazy.com/fp_waterlevel.html!









l

Not related to the OP's request, but this may help those that don't know about water levels.


----------



## Doss (Mar 14, 2012)

I think I might just get the Stabila 16'' and 48'' level set from Amazon for $120.

That's a great choice (it's also one of the kits I have purchased before). With the amount of times I've had to build decks and level surfaces, I'm almost positive you can't have too many levels. LOL

Also, when you see how the Stabilas are constructed vs how the "cheaper" ones are built, you'll understand why they cost that little bit extra, but I'd much rather have something I trust than something I think is just "close enough."


----------



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

Thanks guys for the advise!


----------



## PaulMiller (Dec 11, 2008)

Get a level that has a vial window on the top, as well as on the sides of the level. It can be very annoying having to bend over or get down on your knees just to see the bubble. My Johnson is very annoying.

Paul


----------



## Alexandre (May 26, 2012)

Buy a stabila level, they are made REALLY well.
I bought a 24 inch level in 2000.
Still accurate and working.
Also, Get a good quality fishline and a plumb-bob.
Do not buy the hexagonal plumb bobs, The sharp cone shaped plumb bobs are the best, make sure it is made out of brass or a nonmagnetic metal as the ones made from cheap steel with a zinc galvanize get disrupted by magnetic fields.


----------

